# For those who recommended J.D. Robb



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm reading the first book and it seems good so far.  Or at least it did until the introduction of this Roarke character.  Is our hero really going to start a romance with some impossibly wealthy impeccably handsome lady's man?  I'm picturing Pierce Brosnan with the wealth of Bill Gates.  Really?  How am I supposed to relate to her as a regular person?  

So here's what I want to know: Is it going to continue like this or is it going to get real and I'm going to like it?  I was getting ready to download the next in the series for my vacation, but now I'm not so sure.  Thanks!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I honestly don't know anyone who's read these books and didn't love them - and Roarke is one of the main reasons. Roarke is a very real character, from very tragic and humble beginnings. Stick with it - you'll be glad you did!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Well.... Considering that Eve and Roarke are the main 2 characters of the entire series (all 30+ books)... Him being impossibly wealthy and wickedly handsome is actually a major part of the story line.


Spoiler



She's not quite sure how someone like him can love her, even towards the later books in the series



I have to admit, I LOVE Roarke and this is one of my favorite series. For me, the romance is only a part of the books. I like the detective work, I love Eve's partner (I don't think she shows up until book 2 or 3.. maybe a bit later) There's also a lot of humor in these books.. which is needed with how grisly some of the crimes can be.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

His background is as bad, in a different way, as hers, that's what makes it work.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I read the first book, found the female lead interesting except for the fact that she couldn't control herself around this impossibly everything (looks, brains, money, etc.) Roarke character. I don't know that the books would be for me anyway, but Roarke and his relationship with her were probably the straws that broke this camel's back as far as not reading any more of them.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I think the first few are strong enough with enough flaws to be enjoyable.  Yeah, Robb does the "can't resist" stuff a little overboard, but the mystery parts are quite good, especially in the first ... 3 to 5.  They'd be an easy vacation read or plane reading since not a lot of concentration is required.

If you like the lead, but don't like the side-heavy-romance, try Carol O'Connell.  One of the best tragic lead characters out there.  Sadly not all of them have been Kindled yet, but some are.  Check stopyourekillingme.com for the order.

Have a great vacation!!!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I read the first book, found the female lead interesting except for the fact that she couldn't control herself around this impossibly everything (looks, brains, money, etc.) Roarke character. I don't know that the books would be for me anyway, but Roarke and his relationship with her were probably the straws that broke this camel's back as far as not reading any more of them.


This is pretty much the way I felt. I had the first 2 books in this series and it took a year for me to read the second one after reading the first one. I decided to give the series another chance because so many people on KB kept talking about it. I did like the second one better so it might be worth it to try another one to see what you think. Although I will probably keep on reading the series, it has been about 3 months since I read the second one so I guess I am still not too immersed in the series.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, now he let himself into her apartment and waited for her until she got home and she did not get angry!     Complete invasion of her personal space.  I'm not sure I can take much more of this.  I REALLY hate this guy.  

Okay, Michael Connelly was great, but the villains didn't ring true.  So I tried Jonathan Kellerman, whose villains rang true, but whose writing was clumsy.  Ian Rankin is a great writer, but the constant boozing in sleazy bars really got to me after a while. Next up: Sue Grafton or Faye Kellerman?  Which do you like better and why?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> Okay, now he let himself into her apartment and waited for her until she got home and she did not get angry!   Complete invasion of her personal space. I'm not sure I can take much more of this. I REALLY hate this guy.
> 
> Okay, Michael Connelly was great, but the villains didn't ring true. So I tried Jonathan Kellerman, whose villains rang true, but whose writing was clumsy. Ian Rankin is a great writer, but the constant boozing in sleazy bars really got to me after a while. Next up: Sue Grafton or Faye Kellerman? Which do you like better and why?


Sue Grafton's early alphabet holds some promise, but the series as a whole does not "develop" meaning the character doesn't grow much. The potential is there and is huge--enough to hold together several books until you realize that the character isn't "Growing" or changing--just solving mysteries. But if you want an easy good read, the first few are okay.

Kellerman. Hmm. I have read one? two? and I liked them okay. I can't say that anything in particular ever made me love the books enough to return to them. I may have only read her non-series work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I'm not getting what part of not being able to control oneself around an impossibly handsome, smart, wicked, sexy, wealthy, dangerous, gorgeous, totally hot computer genius with an Irish accent is unrealistic.  

I guess you can tell I love the books.  The whole series.  Can't get enough.  I like Rourke.  I like Eve.  I like Peabody.  I like the settings.  I like Eve's relationships.  I like the family Eve finds for herself.  I like the computer stuff.  But no book is for everyone.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just finished Naked in Death and loved it. Which book comes next?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I just finished Naked in Death and loved it. Which book comes next?


Here is a list in order. I use this site all the time to figure out series orders

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/r/j-d-robb/


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess I'm not getting what part of not being able to control oneself around an impossibly handsome, smart, wicked, sexy, wealthy, dangerous, gorgeous, totally hot computer genius with an Irish accent is unrealistic.
> 
> I guess you can tell I love the books. The whole series. Can't get enough. I like Rourke. I like Eve. I like Peabody. I like the settings. I like Eve's relationships. I like the family Eve finds for herself. I like the computer stuff. But no book is for everyone.
> 
> Betsy


But these books are certainly for me - for all the reasons you stated. I love them!

And we get a new one on November 2nd.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

A new one?    I am only up to #7. There are what, 39 now?   

Will I finish this series before my toes turn up? 

Reminds me, I think its time to read the next one


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Atunah said:


> A new one?   I am only up to #7. There are what, 39 now?


You're good - this will only be the 32nd. 

Of course, that's not counting the novellas...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So you have to read the novellas in order? I always use Fantastic fiction to look up series order and they list the novellas within the regular books so #8 is a novella. I haven't even checked if that is available, but if those are not needed for the story and I won't miss anything, I'll skip them. 

I am pretty obsessive about reading series in order


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think they're *required*, there are few references within the main books and not a whole lot of 'character building' in such a short piece. The couple of times a case that happens in a novella is referenced in a book, if you haven't read the novella you'll just think they're referring to one of the many cases we never see (you know they have to handle hundreds of cases we never 'see').

But a couple of years ago, I went back and re-read all of the books at that time -- 28, I think? -- plus the 2 or 3 novellas I hadn't read before, in order, over about a 2-3 week time period. So I was able to actually *get* those 'inside' references that time around. It's more fun, having that knowledge, but not really *required*.

I think all of the novellas are available as stand-alones if you don't want the full anthologies they come in, and I know there used to be a separate book that had 3 of the novellas in one book so it was even easier; not sure if it's still available or not.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check. 

You read 28 of the books in 3 weeks?       Roarke overload, Roarke overload, Danger Danger


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I read them all in order too (I have to) I have them all numbered and I designate the novellas as .5 so it looks like this










(And yes, I've fixed the metadata so they all show in order)  ..And I've actually done it for ALL the different series I read.

There are 30 novels and 7 novellas


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm reading the novellas now and I'd be interested in how I can purchase them without buying them in a book that has two or three other stories in there too.  I'm paying too much.  I didn't have a list of them either so it catch as catch can.  I see that the fiction site has them listed so I will use that, but would love to be able to get a bargain and buy them separately or together.  And now I can't even remember which ones I've read.  I did read the entire series minus the novellas and am reading the novellas because I am in withdrawal.  It took me about a year.  But I spaced them out.  I'd read two or three and then read a different genre and then read one, read a different genre, etc.  But now I am in SERIOUS withdrawal and the novellas are just not as good.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Paula, the first three novellas are all together in Three in Death.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Roarke overload, Roarke overload, Danger Danger


You say that like it's a bad thing!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There is no such thing as Roarke overload.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Okay, now he let himself into her apartment and waited for her until she got home and she did not get angry!   Complete invasion of her personal space. I'm not sure I can take much more of this. I REALLY hate this guy.
> 
> Okay, Michael Connelly was great, but the villains didn't ring true. So I tried Jonathan Kellerman, whose villains rang true, but whose writing was clumsy. Ian Rankin is a great writer, but the constant boozing in sleazy bars really got to me after a while. Next up: Sue Grafton or Faye Kellerman? Which do you like better and why?


I felt the same way about the In Death series, they just didn't ring true for me. I love Connelly, but I can understand your criticism. Sue Grafton is a favorite of mine, though I agree her character development is a bit thin. Still very good books, though. Another excellent one to try is Sara Paretsky's V.I. Warshawski series.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I think both Roarke and Eve are characters that you either love or hate. Even on the fan site (www.indeath.net), there are people that have issues with one of the characters.

But what makes the series, IMHO, is the character development.  Yes, Roarke starts out way too perfect, but then shows flaws and works through some of them.  Eve starts out harsh but as the series goes on, she softens (but not too much. She can still kick butt and be totally rude).

Honestly, even though I found Roarke attractive (it's the accent for me, I could care less about the money), I didn't find him really attractive until later books when he's more vulnerable.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I think my favorite character, aside from the magnificent Roarke, is Peabody. I love how her character changes, and how real she is. And she's very funny.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

This is my absolute favorite series - for all the reasons the OP dislikes it  

Can't wait for Nov.... a new JR Robb and a new Nora  

If you don't care for one of the main characters this much I'd move on to the many other series out there that you might like


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Casse said:


> This is my absolute favorite series - for all the reasons the OP dislikes it
> 
> Can't wait for Nov.... a new JR Robb and a new Nora
> 
> If you don't care for one of the main characters this much I'd move on to the many other series out there that you might like


Ditto on all counts!

Actually, if you don't love the series, count yourself lucky and get out before you change your mind. 30-something books gets darned expensive when you're talking ebooks at full price, and this is one series I've never seen go on sale in that format. I only wish I'd discovered it before I went Kindle--it's the kind of thing I regularly used to scavenge used bookstores for. But then, I'd've just ended up buying them all over again in this format, so I guess it's all for the best! Meanwhile, I'll continue counting down the days to November 2 for the next book, November 30 for the next novella, and February 22nd for the next book after that....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I was doing when I did the major re-read a couple of years ago, re-buying them for Kindle.   It sure was a rush reading so many in a short period, but really cool to see all that character development so quickly, too. And all that Roarke testosterone...


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments!  I'm still giving it a chance.  I'm a very slow reader (darn full-time job!) so I haven't even finished Naked In Death yet.  BTackitt and a few others here have convinced me that his so-called "perfection" is not an issue.  At this point, I just need to know that she's going to get him back for breaking into her apartment.  I'm still stuck on that.  Yes, I know I'm finicky!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Ditto on all counts!
> 
> Actually, if you don't love the series, count yourself lucky and get out before you change your mind. 30-something books gets darned expensive when you're talking ebooks at full price, and this is one series I've never seen go on sale in that format. I only wish I'd discovered it before I went Kindle--it's the kind of thing I regularly used to scavenge used bookstores for. But then, I'd've just ended up buying them all over again in this format, so I guess it's all for the best! Meanwhile, I'll continue counting down the days to November 2 for the next book, November 30 for the next novella, and February 22nd for the next book after that....


BWAHAHAHAHA.....


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to agree that you either love or hate this series. I happen to really like it. I love mysteries and romance so these are just perfect for me. 

I think it is the Irish accent and temper/protectiveness that does it for me as well. 

I have only read the first 4 (or something like that). I like to spread them out and only read them one at a time. That way, I figure they should last for quite a while.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I felt the same way about the In Death series, they just didn't ring true for me. I love Connelly, but I can understand your criticism. Sue Grafton is a favorite of mine, though I agree her character development is a bit thin. Still very good books, though. Another excellent one to try is Sara Paretsky's V.I. Warshawski series.


Thanks very much! I was really enjoying Connelly until he introduced that Poet character in two of the novels. I know I take these things a tad too seriously,


Spoiler



but I needed an explanation for how someone so nuts could be so high-functioning and successful. I know, Ted Bundy and all that.


 But somehow it still didn't ring true.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My favorite series of all time. I have read them so many times and still enjoy them. I one of those that has to read them in order and every time a new one comes out I find myself rereading them. I started the series the first time when there were about 29 books. I don't read books for reality, I live that every day. I just enjoy reading and this is a nice romantic series with a good mystery thrown in.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am still waiting for my own Autochef. Come on Amazon, get with it .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I am still waiting for my own Autochef. Come on Amazon, get with it .


I know, right?!? Actually that's one of the things I enjoy about the series, the glimpse of a possible future (some of it great, some of it not so much).

I do like the series, I space them out so I'm only up to 8, I think. But I like the development I already see in the characters. I like the Eve/Roarke dynamic - two damaged people figuring out how to make their relationship work given their past and present circumstances. I like the crime solving (mysteries being my favorite genre).

And for some of us, "an impossibly handsome, smart, wicked, sexy, wealthy, dangerous, gorgeous, totally hot computer genius with an Irish accent" isn't the worst thing to read about right before drifting off to sleep.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

... and every time Roarke does something to enrich the lives of others (


Spoiler



like find homes for those kids, remember that! Not to mention his prodigy computer child!


) just makes me love him that much more!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> BTackitt and a few others here have convinced me that his so-called "perfection" is not an issue.


Actually, I don't think of Roarke as perfect. He's incredibly smart and talented, but he has his flaws. I love that he and Eve overcame their horrible childhoods and became such good people enjoying well-deserved success.

I absolutely love everything Nora's ever written, but I put off reading these books because of the futuristic setting, because I'm not into science fiction. Someone convinced me to give them a try (thank you!!!) and I never looked back. They're only about 50 years in the future, so life is pretty similar to ours - except that they have much cooler stuff.

MUCH cooler stuff!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> Thanks for all the comments! I'm still giving it a chance. I'm a very slow reader (darn full-time job!) so I haven't even finished Naked In Death yet. BTackitt and a few others here have convinced me that his so-called "perfection" is not an issue. At this point, I just need to know that she's going to get him back for breaking into her apartment. I'm still stuck on that. Yes, I know I'm finicky!


She'll get him back on all counts, never fret. There's plenty of one upmanship between those two. But trust us, if Roarke's "perfection" is your main issue, that boy is NOT perfect! You'll see just how not perfect he is over time--and you'll learn it as Eve does, which is kind of cool. You may find other reasons to dislike him, but he doesn't stay "perfect" for long.

Put me in line for an Autochef too. Along with a Summerset, a Roarke, and a house full of everything you could ever want!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh now I am thinking of starting the series over and I just finished them; actually am still reading novellas I skipped.  I can't, I won't start them over with two kindles and about a gzillion books on my them..  Ohhhh nooooo, see what you guys have done to me.  I really want to read Naked in Death again.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Corky, I gave in and bought it on my Kindle yesterday. Sigh.... and I have the DTB sitting in my bookshelf. I have them ALL in my bookshelf..


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Oh now I am thinking of starting the series over and I just finished them; actually am still reading novellas I skipped. I can't, I won't start them over with two kindles and about a gzillion books on my them.. Ohhhh nooooo, see what you guys have done to me. I really want to read Naked in Death again.


LOL I'm thinking about doing the same, except I left off on my last reread with Conspiracy.

The novellas are always great for just a quick dip into Eve's world.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay.  You guys have me convinced.  I love the futuristic part, and the overcoming difficult beginnings part.  And I LOVE computer nerds, even if they are handsome.  And I'm all about good mysteries.  And so many people like this series.  I'm a go!  As long as it makes my real life disappear while I'm reading.  That's what I read for.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've only read the first two books so far, but I'm a fan. Mostly because of Eve's character...


Spoiler



all of the big things, like her fight to overcome her horrible childhood, to a lot of the little things.. her love of good coffee, good wine and beautiful leather purses ...


 all things we have in common. And in my daydream job, I would have been a kicka** homicide detective. So, I love Eve.

And Roarke's a nice bonus.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> As long as it makes my real life disappear while I'm reading. That's what I read for.


Real life will totally disappear. You will be transported to Eve's world in 2058. Enjoy the trip!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Fancynancy, thanks for starting this thread.  Every once in a while this happens: I was having the hardest time settling on a book to read right now - had started 3 different ones, all books I've been wanting to read, but none felt quite "right" right now. After posting about this series, I decided to try *Conspiracy in Death* (I'm only up to # and it's sticking. I'll get back to Harry Dresden & Stephanie Plum & Jack Reacher soon. Oh, and make another run at *The Girl Who Played with Fire*.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Let me first say that I really like these books. I've listened to about half of them. LOVE Susan Erikson and how she reads every character. LOVE her Roarke, and really like most of the characters. 
With that said - I find Roarke to be very unbelievable. I'm not a romance reader, so I don't get into the tall, dark, perfect, insanely rich husband thing. And I skip past the sex scenes, they drive me CRAZY. I personally think they do nothing but make normal people think they don't have it very good!! 
I'm currently on Visions - and honestly, the


Spoiler



constant talk about Eve's horrible childhood & all the nightmares


 is getting little old. I understand, it sucks. But I think it's time to move past it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jen said:


> Let me first say that I really like these books. I've listened to about half of them. LOVE Susan Erikson and how she reads every character. LOVE her Roarke, and really like most of the characters.
> With that said - I find Roarke to be very unbelievable. I'm not a romance reader, so I don't get into the tall, dark, perfect, insanely rich husband thing. And I skip past the sex scenes, they drive me CRAZY. I personally think they do nothing but make normal people think they don't have it very good!!
> I'm currently on Visions - and honestly, the
> 
> ...


You're in luck, you're almost past the stuff in the spoiler. She does come to terms with it for the most part, and knowing that background is critical in later stories. But yeah, it's tough tough tough to get through.

As for Roarke...

I guess I'm lucky (and not normal, by your standards). While he's not as tall and we're certainly nowhere near as rich, I see so much of my husband in Roarke that I've accused him of ghostwriting the d*mn books. I completely get Eve's astonishment at the way he goes overboard for holidays or the constant stream of gifts, the fact that he seems to know everyone and fits in everywhere, the fact that he can drive her utterly insane with his twisted logic and his view of the world that's so very different from her own. And most especially, I relate to the fact that it can be hard to believe at times that this particular man is not only in my life, but WANTS to be there. Roarke exists--I know, because I live with a man much like him. (And no, he's not perfect either.) As far as the TMI scenes go, I've read far less plausible in every aspect, so they don't bother me. One thing I will say I appreciate with those is that like normal human men, Roarke actually does wear out once in a while, unlike like most male romance leads! 

Interestingly enough, the women I know who have the happiest marriages and have read these books all say the same thing--it's the most plausible rendering of a strong, solid, sexy marriage we've ever seen in fiction. It fully and believably demonstrates that such a relationship may start out as nothing but a strong attraction, but that through work, it can grow and develop into something a lot more. And that having such a relationship demands a lot of work on both sides--but that it's worth every second of it.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

So all this Eve and Roarke talk has lead me to start up in the series again. I am currently reading Ceremony in Death and while it is creepy it is definitely a great read. 

I think that while Roarke can seem perfect as the series goes you see that he is by far not perfect and has many believable flaws. I think his biggest appeal isn't how handsome or rich he is but how strong and dependent he is and that Eve can make him weak and vulnerable. That fact that he has everything but doesn't need it all, he needs Eve and he knows it and cherishes her for it.

He wants to protect her from everything out there without smothering her or changing who she is. He lets her fight a lot of her own battles but is there for her emotionally, something she really needs and has a hard time with.

In essence they really do (to sound corny) complete each other and make each other better people. 

At least, that is the appeal to me.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Interestingly enough, the women I know who have the happiest marriages and have read these books all say the same thing--it's the most plausible rendering of a strong, solid, sexy marriage we've ever seen in fiction. It fully and believably demonstrates that such a relationship may start out as nothing but a strong attraction, but that through work, it can grow and develop into something a lot more. And that having such a relationship demands a lot of work on both sides--but that it's worth every second of it.


Yes....this.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Interestingly enough, the women I know who have the happiest marriages and have read these books all say the same thing--it's the most plausible rendering of a strong, solid, sexy marriage we've ever seen in fiction. It fully and believably demonstrates that such a relationship may start out as nothing but a strong attraction, but that through work, it can grow and develop into something a lot more. And that having such a relationship demands a lot of work on both sides--but that it's worth every second of it.





Meemo said:


> Yes....this.


Maybe I don't like it because I'm short, middle-aged, not particularly handsome, far from wealthy, and I live with a dog instead of a beautiful, professionally successful woman? 

Hey, sorry Noggin, I didn't mean anything by that. Aww...come on. Don't whine.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Maybe I don't like it because I'm short, middle-aged, not particularly handsome, far from wealthy, and I live with a dog instead of a beautiful, professionally successful woman?
> 
> Hey, sorry Noggin, I didn't mean anything by that. Aww...come on. Don't whine.




I think we can safely say you aren't the right target audience for these. No slam on Noggin! Heck, the series doesn't even have a dog--there's another strike against it in your book!

Put another way, my husband has zero interest in reading these. He says they're "_Hart to Hart_ or _Remington Steele_ set in the future, right?" whenever I mention them (that should date us nicely for those who get the reference!)

Seriously, nothing wrong with not liking them. There's thousands of other mystery/thriller/procedurals out there that don't have a romantic second storyline, or that have characters you like better in that kind of role.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hey, I liked "Hart to Hart".


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't mind admitting that I liked Remington Steele and Hart to Hart (is Moonlighting in that category too? Is it just me or does Bruce Willis just keep getting more attractive every year?). 

Boring OP here again.  I am now about 60% through Naked in Death and I just realized that if you take away the great looks, I AM Eve Dallas in so many ways, and if you take away the billions, my husband is a lot like Roarke!  And oh yeah, I'm totally hooked.   

Thanks to all and 4Katie in particular for indulging me here.  I'm going to look up the next title and download it for my trip to Paris because my K2 is US only, so I have to do all my downloading before I leave.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

WOOHOO another Convert.
and can I say, OMG PARIS! I am totally jealous of you right now.. I am off to another fun-filled day sitting through lectures... (really need a slow blink smileyface who then falls asleep)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I just finished Fantasy In Death...the only ones I didn't read were the ones that weren't available on Kindle. I really, really enjoyed the series, and hope she comes out with another one. I may go thru withdrawal....I really liked the characters and their development over the course of the books.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> You're in luck, you're almost past the stuff in the spoiler. She does come to terms with it for the most part, and knowing that background is critical in later stories. But yeah, it's tough tough tough to get through.
> 
> As for Roarke...
> 
> ...


GOOD to know, I'll keep listening then.

I meant more the sex scenes, not the relationship stuff. I think it's very realistic as far as a relationship goes. It's just the ON AND ON sex scenes I cannot stand. Like I said - I'm not a romance reader. At all. These are the very closest to romance that I've really read. I tend more toward horror and historical fiction. I'd say my husband and I have almost as good of a relationship as Eve and Roarke.....but I'll admit, I don't


Spoiler



get off the second he touches me!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> I really, really enjoyed the series, and hope she comes out with another one.


Next book is due on November 2 (Indulgence in Death), then a novella on November 30 (not sure of its name but it will be in the anthology The Other Side); and then another full book on February 22 (Treachery in Death) -- they're always released in November and February, then we have the whole rest of the year to wait again.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Thanks to all and 4Katie in particular for indulging me here.


Ooh - Am I now officially an enabler


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> GOOD to know, I'll keep listening then.
> 
> I meant more the sex scenes, not the relationship stuff. I think it's very realistic as far as a relationship goes. It's just the ON AND ON sex scenes I cannot stand. Like I said - I'm not a romance reader. At all. These are the very closest to romance that I've really read. I tend more toward horror and historical fiction. I'd say my husband and I have almost as good of a relationship as Eve and Roarke.....but I'll admit, I don't
> 
> ...


LOL - that's the fantasy part of it!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess so!!  And I guess it's a good indication that I should probably continue to skip romance genre books, huh  ?!
Other than that aspect, I do love the books.  It continues to amaze me how different each one is, Nora is amazing.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Just finished Naked in Death again last night.. and I loved going back over Eve & Roarke's beginnings.

I did have one question though


Spoiler



How the heck did Eve know to go to Roarke to get the illegal info on Simpson? I mean it's not like he had already shown her his "batcave of illegal computers.'


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Dangit. I may get sucked into another massive re-read.   I'll blame it on you especially BT, just so I can see if I can answer your question. LOL

One thing I don't think has been brought up yet that to me, really stands out in this series to show Roarke's vulnerability and love for Eve, how much he cares for her and what she means to him -- is the button.  It gets mentioned usually at least once every book. It's not a major plot point and it's sometimes only a brief mention in a sentence and sometimes perhaps a paragraph is devoted to it.  But it's nearly always referenced. It's such a small thing but yet such a HUGE symbol of how a strong, handsome blah blah blah man can be brought to his knees by the right woman.  Those who have read the series should know what I mean.  Those who haven't, I don't want to spoil too much.  But watch for it....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tell me about it Steph... I didn't catch it years ago when I first read it, but I guess I read more "critically" now, since I have been sending "story/grammar oopsies" to our Indies. I was zipping along reading, and she just suddenly did this and I was like WHAT?!?!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I just went and sent Naked in Death to my K3...as I thought, it was just about this time 2 years ago that I did the last massive re-read of the series leading up to that year's November release; I bought Naked (for my K1) on September 17, 2008.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Anybody care to guess who the candy thief is?

If I remember correctly, Eve thinks she knows who it is but I don't remember her letting us in on her thoughts.  I do remember Roarke finding her stash at one point while waiting in her office for her...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> Anybody care to guess who the candy thief is?
> 
> If I remember correctly, Eve thinks she knows who it is but I don't remember her letting us in on her thoughts. I do remember Roarke finding her stash at one point while waiting in her office for her...


Feeney  he has the tech skills to get into anything in his office, his wife is always watching what he eats... um... she can't end up too mad at him since he trained her...

Won't be a woman.. We all understand about the sacred part of a candy stash.. you just don't steal from a woman's chocolate stash ... unless incase of Emergency, in which case you replace ASAP.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Dangit. I may get sucked into another massive re-read.  I'll blame it on you especially BT, just so I can see if I can answer your question. LOL
> 
> One thing I don't think has been brought up yet that to me, really stands out in this series to show Roarke's vulnerability and love for Eve, how much he cares for her and what she means to him -- is the button. It gets mentioned usually at least once every book. It's not a major plot point and it's sometimes only a brief mention in a sentence and sometimes perhaps a paragraph is devoted to it. But it's nearly always referenced. It's such a small thing but yet such a HUGE symbol of how a strong, handsome blah blah blah man can be brought to his knees by the right woman. Those who have read the series should know what I mean. Those who haven't, I don't want to spoil too much. But watch for it....


It is funny that you should mention that. I re-read Naked in Death the other day because I wanted to have their first meeting fresh in my mind and I loved the button part! I just finished Ceremony in Death and saw that it was mentioned in there as well, just a short quick reference, didn't even mention it was a button but if you read the others and paid attention you know that is what the token was in his pocket that he always carries with him. Actually kind of romantic in its way.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> you know that is what the token was in his pocket that he always carries with him. Actually kind of romantic in its way.


Oh yes, extremely romantic. No 'actually' about it. 



BTackitt said:


> I did have one question though
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And so, because of a certain unnamed person -- I'm looking at you, BT  -- I re-read Naked in Death last night in between and after the Hell's Kitchen season premiere. <sidebar> Seemed appropriate, Gordon Ramsey on HK acts like the devil, Roarke in the In Death series is devilishly handsome and sexy...okay, maybe a stretch to compare the two.  </sidebar> I have to agree, BT, that your spoilered part came out of left field.


Spoiler



I watched carefully as I read, HK notwithstanding, and Roarke never mentions being a computer genius; he mentions the company doing security and tech stuff, but not even anything about computer stuff as the company, let alone personally. So there's no reason I could see for her to think he'd be able/willing to access info like that legally _or_ illegally, without one heckuva intuitive leap...which, admittedly, we know she can do, though more so in later books than this first one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

WOOT I found a "PlotHole" hehehehheheh


oyy... I must be tired.. I just totally cracked myself up in RL.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe it had to do with the fact that she had seen the rest of his house, knew he also owned the company (since she had been digging for info anyways) and figured he could get it for her?

I don't know. 

And yes, it is romantic, I just didn't want to seem too cheesy.  I am and will fully admit, a helpless romantic. *sigh*


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, it's okay. You're amongst Roarke lovers here... 

Or is that wanna-be-Roarke-lovers.... LOL


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I don't think it's that big of a leap of logic.  She knew Roarke had done things illegally, had made his fortune illegally, and pretty much ignored laws if he didn't agree with them.  And he's a very private man.

He would be the kind of man that wouldn't want his life scanned by Compuguard so would have found a way to bypass it.  And since others in the series also had unregistered computer or computer labs, she knew that many people with a disregard for the law had such things.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Steph H said:


> One thing I don't think has been brought up yet that to me, really stands out in this series to show Roarke's vulnerability and love for Eve, how much he cares for her and what she means to him -- is the button. It gets mentioned usually at least once every book. It's not a major plot point and it's sometimes only a brief mention in a sentence and sometimes perhaps a paragraph is devoted to it. But it's nearly always referenced. It's such a small thing but yet such a HUGE symbol of how a strong, handsome blah blah blah man can be brought to his knees by the right woman. Those who have read the series should know what I mean. Those who haven't, I don't want to spoil too much. But watch for it....


I love that. Every time it's mentioned I sigh...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cathymw said:


> I don't think it's that big of a leap of logic. She knew Roarke had done things illegally, had made his fortune illegally, and pretty much ignored laws if he didn't agree with them. And he's a very private man.
> 
> He would be the kind of man that wouldn't want his life scanned by Compuguard so would have found a way to bypass it. And since others in the series also had unregistered computer or computer labs, she knew that many people with a disregard for the law had such things.


Welll.. I see your point, but I still think that something like having Roarke looking into Simpson, considering who he is exactly, is not an intuitive leap she would have made. And while she knew a little about his past, she didn't know exactly how bad it was yet.. this is only the first book, they're still getting to know each other.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I read a couple of these a few years ago and liked them.  I bought the first one but never read it so I just ordered the Kindle version.  I hope to read them all in order now.  I love Eve and Roarke.  We will be traveling next week and this will be a good time to read.  Do I start it now or wait until we leave?


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Just for laughs, I can't wait until Eve has to babysit her Godchild! Alone.  She will blow a gasket! LOL

I love so many things about this series, it keeps me thoroughly entertained...


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I read them all in order too (I have to) I have them all numbered and I designate the novellas as .5 so it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How complicated is it to do that? It looks great.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's not horribly complicated. It just took a bit of time poking around Calibre to figure it out.

I just included the metadata to include the series order, made sure the author was the same for each book and edited the published date... Sounds complicated, but it's not once you figure out Calibre.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Luv, why did you put the numbers in ( ) ? Does it make a difference in sorting?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> Luv, why did you put the numbers in ( ) ? Does it make a difference in sorting?


It doesn't make a difference in sorting, but it helps me know what book I'm reading and which one is next... I HAVE to read a series in order.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, thanks.  I numbered mine the same way, I have to read in order too...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Its all Luv's fault I was tearing my hair out while waiting for my K3. Yep, I am looking at you  

I saw her screenshots somewhere on the board and how she did the sorting in Calibre, so what did this german obsessive  organize freak have to do? Go through 1300 books and redo all the meta data.      . 

I have many series types books. I had a nice glass of Schnapps when I was done with that torture  . 

Of course I then loaded the 1300 books on a total of 4 K3's. 3 replacements    

I too have to read series in order, obsessively actually.  

I used Fantastic fiction for all my numbering so for the In Death series, they give the novellas their own full number so I guess I have more books in the series when I get to then end sometimes in 2020


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I'm now 6 books in on my BT-induced re-read (it was gloomy and rainy yesterday so I declared it a 'read on the couch all day' day and got 3 done ).  As I'm pulling them in on my K3 from the Archives, I had to decide what Collection(s) to put them in since they weren't yet in any; thought about doing an In Death separate Collection like Luv did since there are so many, but in the end have just gone with putting them in both Mystery and Urban/Paranormal ('cause of the futuristic yet mostly 'real' Earth aspect), because they'll be going right back to Archives as they get read.

There was one really great statement in one of the books that applies to Roarke's appeal, but I'll have to come back and post it later 'cause I don't have my k3 handy and one of the kitties, Ziggy, is snoozin' in my lap and I wouldn't want to disturb him...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Steph H said:


> (it was gloomy and rainy yesterday )


gosh wasn't yesterday just perfect rainy-read-a-book weather? I kept thinking "Man I wish we had an old style windowseat in a (oh heck, I can't think of the name of those windows that jut out from a home..my brain just took a vacation from me ) so I could sit there and enjoy the weather and read.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Bay Window?  

Would love one of those too. Or a room like a winter garden room like some houses have. Alas, I just live in apartments so no cool rooms or backyards. Well community backyard there is


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Bay Window?


Thank you Atunah! I swear there are times when I am talking or typing and my brain just goes "la-la-la I'm not gonna give you the words you need to get your point across."

And my grandmother's house has bay windows in every room, so I have grown up with them being very familiar, not like something I had heard of just one time and couldn't remember.... *sigh*


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Thank you Atunah! I swear there are times when I am talking or typing and my brain just goes "la-la-la I'm not gonna give you the words you need to get your point across."


I have that all the time, even more so since I seem to have compartment A (english) and compartment B (german). I now can't think of the german words when I talk to my mom 

You know the word is just sitting there, you can almost "see" it I swear, but nope, not today


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean, BT, but of course my mind is now blanking on the term too. LOL

Okay, Ziggy decided to go chase Roxy so I was able to get my K3 and here's the quote I marked.  This is Feeney talking to Peabody in Immortality in Death (book 3), approx. location 3600, after she's just met Roarke for the first time:

"Why is it just because a man's got the face of a devil and the body of a god, women get all glassy-eyed?"

Yeah, that pretty much describes Roarke. 

ETA - bay window! yeah, that's it! (those posts came in while I was typing this...)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

/poke steph.. Ya made me go start re-reading them all too.. I had planned on just reading the first one... not all of them right now. *great big sigh*


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I reread them all the time.  They are good bedtime reading. I pick one up, find a favorite scene, read it, and then go to bed. If I pick up a new book, I tend to read it from cover to cover even if I stay up all night, so being able to reread a beloved favorite is a better alternative when I'm going to bed.

I often re-read them when I should be writing.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

I had so much fun reading everyone's comments! I love these books! BUT 3 or 4 a week is sorta expensive LOL so now have to pace myself.

Lots of the criticisms are true, at least to a certain extent. Don't you think all romance has an element of fantasy in it? Real Life never measures up, so I think of these as escapist. Since I was never anything like Eve, I just envy her LOL and then drool over Rourke. What a great name for a man with shoulder length (I might have just made that up ;p) black hair and blue eyes /falls over onto her fainting couch

I just finished another of the books last night and am trying to distract myself from buying the next with some of my freebies.

Anyway I love these books, and while not everyone enjoys them, I have a great time with them even tho the murders are pretty creepy. How cool to see so many posts on a series I enjoy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> /poke steph.. Ya made me go start re-reading them all too.. I had planned on just reading the first one... not all of them right now. *great big sigh*


Heehee....you're welcome. 

I caught a bust yesterday in Midnight in Death, the novella between #7 and #8. The chief medical examiner is repeatedly (though it's only one scene) called/referred to as "Morse" instead of "Morris". Morris had already popped up in #7, so it's not like he was a different character probably, either. Almost sounds like voice recognition software gone wrong, or it could just be an honest error since he wasn't yet as much of a recurring character. But -- being familiar with the whole series -- I really like Morris, so noticed the glitch.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I tried reading this series, but I couldn't get into it at all. The MC really bugs me.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I tried reading this series, but I couldn't get into it at all. The MC really bugs me.


I think that is true for many people. However, the best thing about the series is that she does develop and mellow, while still staying true to the original traits that I adored.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Heehee....you're welcome.
> 
> I caught a bust yesterday in Midnight in Death, the novella between #7 and #8. The chief medical examiner is repeatedly (though it's only one scene) called/referred to as "Morse" instead of "Morris". Morris had already popped up in #7, so it's not like he was a different character probably, either. Almost sounds like voice recognition software gone wrong, or it could just be an honest error since he wasn't yet as much of a recurring character. But -- being familiar with the whole series -- I really like Morris, so noticed the glitch.


Ya know, I think I remember that from long ago...am in book 2 atm, and there is a Morse... reporter... jerkwad... so depending on how soon she went from writing one book to the next, she might have just slipped on the name.. or like you said, voice software gone funky.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought of that, BT, while getting ready for work after I posted this morning...that maybe she or someone just got it confused with that character name from Book 2.  Seems unlikely, though, as you'll no doubt see once you get done with that one again....but who knows.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

These are what are called "YANNIs" (Yet Another Nora Inconsistency).

The biggest one is that Mira states in _Glory _that she was abused by a step-father. Then in _Purity_, she states that her parents are happily married. Nora had to go and make up another story that is explained in _Divided _(and still doesn't match with what she said in Glory.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

omg they are so common that there's a term for her ooopsies, and she still hasn't fixed them? That is sloppy authoring.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

.... I dreamed about Eve & Roarke last night........and in my mind, Eve looked like Det. Kate Beckett from Castle... But Roarke was not Castle...


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> .... I dreamed about Eve & Roarke last night........and in my mind, Eve looked like Det. Kate Beckett from Castle... But Roarke was not Castle...


Who would you pick for Roarke?


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> .... I dreamed about Eve & Roarke last night........and in my mind, Eve looked like Det. Kate Beckett from Castle... But Roarke was not Castle...


Actually I can see that, they are similar in a lot of ways.

I love Castle. It is one of my favorite, if not my favorite, tv series.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> .... I dreamed about Eve & Roarke last night........and in my mind, Eve looked like Det. Kate Beckett from Castle... But Roarke was not Castle...





tessa said:


> Who would you pick for Roarke?


I have no idea who the guy in my dream was. who would I pick? I have no idea.. but he would have to have a truly great voice... I think a guy's voice is one of the sexiest things, and with how hot Roarke is supposed to be, he better have one helluva good voice.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

tessa said:


> Who would you pick for Roarke?


lol - That's a debate for the ages. I've never seen it resolved... the general consensus is that no one could possibly be good enough.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I have no idea who the guy in my dream was. who would I pick? I have no idea.. but he would have to have a truly great voice... I think a guy's voice is one of the sexiest things, and with how hot Roarke is supposed to be, he better have one helluva good voice.


I think Gerald Butler is the only one that would even come close actor wise, at least for me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Until I get a better image in my head, I imagine Eric Northman just with black longer hair


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know who either of those two guys are so can't picture them.  And can't think of anyone offhand that would work...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Eric Northman is one of the main characters of the Charlaine Harris southern vampire books, played by Alexander Skarsgård

in the TV version True Blood.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, I haven't read the books in awhile and forgot his last name, and don't watch the series so don't know the guy. Sounds Swedish/Danish/Norwegian/something-like-that by name.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Swedish


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

A much younger Pierce Brosnan.... Like Remington Steele younger.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yum.. Remington Steele with longer hair and an Irish accent? Ok.. heaven


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

For me it would be a younger George Clooney.  Although it's hard to picture George Clooney in shoulder length hair.  But it doesn't get much better than George in my book.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> A much younger Pierce Brosnan.... Like Remington Steele younger.


My thoughts exactly - Remington Steele with long hair. 
Oh my....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Yum.. Remington Steele with longer hair and an Irish accent? Ok.. heaven


That shouldn't be too difficult to imagine since Pierce Brosnan is Irish. I love to hear him speak with his Irish accent.........sigh........... I'm a hopeless romantic. Sounds as if I need to get started reading this series.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

corkyb said:


> For me it would be a younger George Clooney. Although it's hard to picture George Clooney in shoulder length hair. But it doesn't get much better than George in my book.


Shudder.. A young George? did you not see him back in the day on Golden Girls?

















Yah.. no.. he has definately aged well.. I think he is much much better looking now than back then.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I see those pics were so frightening a thought that they scared everyone away!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I see those pics were so frightening a thought that they scared everyone away!


Let's just say that George Clooney definitely improved with age, in my opinion.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, definitely.  But I can't see him as Roarke, even all growed up.

I'm still thinking about Pierce.  He doesn't seem quite right, either, even though he's certainly one sexy guy (or was, in Remington days).

*sigh* Maybe I have Roarke built up as 'too much' in my head to ever agree to anyone to play him in a movie....


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I could see Rourke played by a younger Dylan McDermott- with longer hair but the same look he had in The Practice.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

There was a picture of a guy posted in the HUGH, HUGh, HUGH thread at one point that someone mentioned would work as Roarke I think.. but that thread is so long.. it would take a day to go through and find the guy.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohhh, it was easy to find. And it was a photo of Hugh that CegAbq posted July 2009. I could sorta see it (though I agree with Betsy's follow-up post in that thread that Roarke wouldn't be quite so cheerful, at least certainly not often).


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

He'd need blue contacts too....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

While that's an awesome pic of hugh.. it's not the pic I was thinking of. the one I was thinking of wasn't Hugh at all.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ahhh...that's the only one that came up in a search of NQK, and was in the Hugh thread.







I was definitely too lazy to do a page by page look, that's why search was invented.  None came up in any other threads in NQK, either. But I didn't do a massive search here in BC, too many threads reference Roarke... LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

For me, Dolce & Gabbana model David Gandy is my Roarke. No question about it. The eyes are even right, just needs to grow the hair a bit longer.

Not my favorite image below, but searching for DG images is incredibly distracting and I'm supposed to be packing!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> For me, Dolce & Gabbana model David Gandy is my Roarke. No question about it. The eyes are even right, just needs to grow the hair a bit longer.
> 
> Not my favorite image below, but searching for DG images is incredibly distracting and I'm supposed to be packing!


Oh my... Yep, he'd work...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Oh my... Yep, he'd work...


What? I haven't shared the wonderfulness of Gandy candy with you? I have failed you as a friend! LOL

Yeah, the crew over on KMM's board got me started with him. Isn't he just superb? He does a lot of underwear campaigns, but pics like this prove he's just as good looking with clothes on!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> For me, Dolce & Gabbana model David Gandy is my Roarke. No question about it. The eyes are even right, just needs to grow the hair a bit longer.
> 
> Not my favorite image below, but searching for DG images is incredibly distracting and I'm supposed to be packing!


Yikes! Where has HEbeen hiding Having not read the books yet, I don't know much about Roarke, but this guy's gorgeous!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> For me, Dolce & Gabbana model David Gandy is my Roarke. No question about it. The eyes are even right, just needs to grow the hair a bit longer.
> 
> Not my favorite image below, but searching for DG images is incredibly distracting and I'm supposed to be packing! Cheesy


Oh my...THAT is Roarke (fanning myself)!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gandy candy.. I like that. Oh yeah, with some longer hair, he's Roarke. Off to see the underwear pics...  


Pierce who


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Now, now, don't you be dissin' my favorite Bond...

As for Mr. DG, there's some mighty fine stuff out there.  Some of it is NSFW, be forewarned.  Much of it males great Kindle screensavers.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Now, now, don't you be dissin' my favorite Bond...


Gotta agree with you, although Sean Connery was/is great, too. Pierce Brosnan will always be one of my favorite actors. On top of that, he appears to be a really good guy, having put a thriving acting career on hold while his wife suffered with, and succumbed to, cancer. He elected to be there for her, as well as for their children, and turned down acting offers for a couple of years. Gotta love a guy like that. (I still have a problem when people complain about his singing in "Mamma Mia!" He could sing to me any time he wants. Who cares if he's not a great singer?  )


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know why I never thought of Hugh Jackman to play Roarke... but I'm sure thinking about it now!










Oh, my...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I don't know why I never thought of Hugh Jackman to play Roarke... but I'm sure thinking about it now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Hugh was mentioned in the Hugh, Hugh, Hugh thread a long time ago. That's what made me think that I should start reading the "In Death" series. If Hugh would make a great Roarke, then the series sounds appealing to me. (What an understatement!)


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> For me, Dolce & Gabbana model David Gandy is my Roarke. No question about it. The eyes are even right, just needs to grow the hair a bit longer.
> 
> Not my favorite image below, but searching for DG images is incredibly distracting and I'm supposed to be packing!


Well if he wasn't Roarke before, he sure is now!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Y'know, I like those photos of both Hugh and David. They are yummy for sure.

But they're just not Roarke.

I'm not sure if I can explain why. I have this kinda weird thing, where I look at those of the male adult species and think some are GUYS and some are MEN. It's hard to quantify, it's another one of those "I know it when I see it" things.  Age isn't always the definitive quantifier, it can be a combination of age, how they act, how they hold themselves, how they treat others, and so on.  "Presence" is a good summary, in a way.

Hugh and David are yummy, but they are GUYS.  Roarke is a MAN, no matter his age, and needs to be portrayed by one.

Not that these are necessarily candidates, but examples of MEN would be:

Harrison Ford (young or old)
Sean Connery (young or old)
Alec Baldwin (in his younger days, he almost had the looks for Roarke but not quite)
Tony Curtis (RIP)
Frank Sinatra
Tom Hanks
Bruce Willis

Examples of GUYS are:

Brenden Fraser
Tom Cruise
Ben Stiller
Ben Affleck

There's nothing wrong with GUYS versus MEN, it's just a different type of male.

Anyone understand what I'm getting at, or is it just me?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I get what you're saying, Steph. But to me, Hugh Jackman and Ben Affleck are MEN.

Oh, yeah...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ohhhhh.....what about Richard Gere as Roarke? I honestly don't know what he looks like now, not sure I've seen a recent photo of him, but I'm just turned on the movie Pretty Woman (1990) while I'm doing other things and he's got that hot sexy confident rich guy thing going on...longer hair and an Irish accent (and maybe blue eyes, I can't see what color they are at the moment). Yeah, I could see that.

This photo is from the movie Intersection in 1994, shows the longer hair that would work..










Yeah, I know he's too old now at 61, but he could've been....


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I read a couple of the Death series a few years ago.  Not in order.

Now, I have started the series from the beginning.  I'm now on the second book.

I'm liking David for Roarke.  Gorgeous!  And Hugh?  Of course he could do it.  Hugh can do anything.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> And Hugh? Of course he could do it. Hugh can do anything.


I know something someone he could do...


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

4Katie said:


> I know something someone he could do...


Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

4Katie said:


> I know something someone he could do...


Only one?  I can think of a few dozen of us who might volunteer...

But yeah, one in particular gets dibs!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Finished the second book and started the third today.  Dang! This thread is as bad as the accessories thread.  Hooked.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

lonestar said:


> Finished the second book and started the third today. Dang! This thread is as bad as the accessories thread. Hooked.


<snicker> Another one bites the dust.....


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Maybe I don't like it because I'm short, middle-aged, not particularly handsome, far from wealthy...


I'm with you. Only I have cats instead of a dog. I read _Naked in Death_ for the August Quasi Official Kindleboards Game and thought the character of Roarke was way, _way_ too fabulous to be even remotely believable. Pure fantasy. I wonder if there are any short middle age male fans of this series out there?

I doubt I'll ever read anything else in the series.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> I read Naked in Death for the August Quasi Official Kindleboards Game and thought the character of Roarke was way, way too fabulous to be even remotely believable. Pure fantasy.


You say that like it's a bad thing. 

I don't mind a little fantasy in my life.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Since I don't read much non fiction, pretty much everything I read is fantasy. I thought that was the point  .

Men don't need to get upset about women reading characters like Roarke, its not like all of us look like Eve either


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Since I don't read much non fiction, pretty much everything I read is fantasy. I thought that was the point .


Lol... Exactly!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> And so, because of a certain unnamed person -- I'm looking at you, BT  -- I re-read Naked in Death last night in between and after the Hell's Kitchen season premiere.


*Whew* Good thing I'm a fast reader, don't have kids and reading is my main hobby -- because believe it or not, 3-1/2 weeks later, I'm now done with the re-read of all of the In Death series, including novellas (all but that one where she kinda does a half JD Robb / half Nora Roberts thing -- that's the only one I've never read). Should've spaced it out just a teensy bit more so I wouldn't have to wait so long for the release of Indulgence in Death 2 weeks from tomorrow.... 

I have no idea what I'll read next but my eyes are tired! LOL


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

WTG Steph!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

For those of you looking to get the missing In Death titles from Amazon, this was just posted on NR fan facebook page.

*Nora Roberts Official Fan Page Kindle readers: The missing IN DEATH titles -- Portrait, Imitation and Divided -- have been restored to the booklist and are available for download.
about an hour ago ·*

Took them long enough.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting that, I need all three and don't check them everyday.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Nora Roberts Official Fan Page Kindle readers: The missing IN DEATH titles -- Portrait, Imitation and Divided -- have been restored to the booklist and are available for download.
> about an hour ago ·


Woo hoo! And I just posted in another thread that I was going to have to get them from the library.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

And the countdown's on--less than a week until Indulgence! I'm so ridiculously ready for this book.

...mmmm....Roarke...! ​
Who else caved and preordered in spite of the price? Anyone else staying up for the download? I figure my goal is to finish it before Heather does. LOL!

(She's East Coast and I'm West--neither of us ever seems to sleep late at night. But the time difference should give me the edge here as I don't have to stay up as late and can sleep in the next day--download at midnight my time, I just need to finish by what, maybe 3 AM?!)


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I actually read these in the paper form (I know, ghastly to talk about that here.)  And the grocery store near my house seems to put them out a day early.  I celebrate that one day early to read the book.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> And the countdown's on--less than a week until Indulgence! I'm so ridiculously ready for this book.
> 
> ...mmmm....Roarke...! ​
> Who else caved and preordered in spite of the price? Anyone else staying up for the download? I figure my goal is to finish it before Heather does. LOL!
> ...


LOL! Does Luv know you are competing with her?

I haven't pre-ordered it but then, I still have quite a few of them left to read. I space them out, I only allow myself to read on or two a month so far.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> LOL! Does Luv know you are competing with her?


Not yet... 

I admire anyone who can stretch this series out. I tried. I really did. But five weeks after I started, I was all caught up. And I swear I've been burnt out ever since.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My dilemma is that there's a Nora Roberts book coming out the same day.. It's the final book in a quartet I've enjoyed.  I'm torn as to which to read first. Now that I know I'm in a competition, I think I better choose Indulgence... Victoria has a huge edge though, I don't get the book until 3 AM.. She gets it at midnight. I've been staying up late, but not that late!

Once I got hooked, I couldn't space them out either...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Which NR is coming out?

One of these days I need to explore "the other side" of this particular author.  There's so many people who like both, but there's also so many who don't.  My MIL loves NR, but tired of In Death about five books in.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Which NR is coming out?
> 
> One of these days I need to explore "the other side" of this particular author. There's so many people who like both, but there's also so many who don't. My MIL loves NR, but tired of In Death about five books in.


I thought maybe it was the Bride Quartet but that isn't until the 2nd (so next week). That is a really good quartet and the first one that I read by Nora. I think you would really like it. 
She has some others that I have read and liked but they are more paranormal, Morrigan's Cross and the Three Sister's. Both really good trilogies.

EDIT, nope it is the last in the Bride Quartet that comes out the same day! I got my dates mixed. I have that one on pre-order as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, it's the Bride Quartet. I own all of NRs trilogies and quartets that are available for the Kindle (and most of her stand alones too).. Right after I finished up In Death, I powered through all of them... or maybe it was before I got hooked on In Death, it was a couple of years ago... She's probably my favorite author. I just checked and between J.D Robb and NR, I have 88 of her books on my Kindle... I'd be in trouble if I discovered she wrote under yet another name.  

Knowing you, Victoria, I think you'd like the Circle and Sign of Seven Trilogies.. They're right up your alley. Maybe once the Kindle lending goes live I can send them your way.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

5 weeks for all the books?    

I think I am at 8 or 9 or whatever I labeled the numbers at. don't have my spreadsheet handy at the moment. Too lazy to walk upstairs  .

I include novellas so my numbers might be different. It will take me a while to get to the end of this series. If she ever stops writing it that is  

I only read one Nora Roberts, I think I only read one   
The first in the Bride series. That book was my one and only attempt at reading library overdrive books on my netbook. Horrible reading experience. Book was ok, not really a standout for me though. 

Maybe I'll try another one of hers as NR at some point, that time on my Kindle though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Bride books are different than some of her other books.. On the surface, they're just fluff, but it seems as if there's a 2nd layer to them... I wasn't so crazy about the first book until it clicked for me. 

Atunah, once the Lend feature is working, I'll loan you any of mine. Really. Right now, they're sitting on my kindle collecting virtual dust. Once I know for sure which books are available to lend, I'll be creating a Kindle books to lend shelf on goodreads and my books will be up for grabs. First come, first served since they can only be lent once. I've got several hundred of them. It's gonna be fun! And who knows, maybe somebody that borrows one from me will loan me some of theirs that have been on my wish list and I just haven't gotten around to buying.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Heather, you know darn well you're welcome to what I have--assuming I have ANYTHING at all you don't already own.  LOL

I've still got such a big TBR pile it's a bit crazy.  FeverCon added another 10 books, all different authors to that mess...in paper.  Grrr...  So I'm not lacking in new reading material by any stretch, just in new reading material that includes Roarke!  And none of us can solve that particular dilemma.  

I swear this week is going by painfully slowly.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Heather, you know darn well you're welcome to what I have--assuming I have ANYTHING at all you don't already own. LOL
> 
> I've still got such a big TBR pile it's a bit crazy. FeverCon added another 10 books, all different authors to that mess...in paper. Grrr... So I'm not lacking in new reading material by any stretch, just in new reading material that includes Roarke! And none of us can solve that particular dilemma.
> 
> I swear this week is going by painfully slowly.


I probably don't have a whole lot... Just the moning books and in death books I think.. You read more PNR than I do..oh and BDB.. I have those too


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Yes, it's the Bride Quartet. I own all of NRs trilogies and quartets that are available for the Kindle (and most of her stand alones too).. Right after I finished up In Death, I powered through all of them... or maybe it was before I got hooked on In Death, it was a couple of years ago... She's probably my favorite author. I just checked and between J.D Robb and NR, I have 88 of her books on my Kindle... I'd be in trouble if I discovered she wrote under yet another name.
> 
> Knowing you, Victoria, I think you'd like the Circle and Sign of Seven Trilogies.. They're right up your alley. Maybe once the Kindle lending goes live I can send them your way.


Did you like the Sign of Seven Trilogy Heather? It looks different even from her other paranormal ones. I wasn't sure if I would like it or not so I haven't gotten them yet. I have looked at them a few times though.

I did like the Circle and the Three Sister's trilogies.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Luvmy4brats, I'll keep my eye out for it once lending its implemented.   . Curious how it will look for the Kindle. 

Yeah, I found the Bride book fluffy, and thats coming from someone that read harlequin's  . I did like the Hero, not so much the heroine though. It just left me cold. Since I love her as Robb, I will try something else from her.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I loved the Sign of the Seven Trilogy.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well? Victoria? Heather? Where's your book report on Indulgence? It's been out for HOURS now!











I did manage the first two chapters while waiting at the doctor's office this morning. Great start.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Well? Victoria? Heather? Where's your book report on Indulgence? It's been out for HOURS now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, maybe tomorrow. Happily Ever After won the coin toss this morning.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sigh* Guess I'll just have to finish it myself tonight without any input. I'm _so_ disappointed in you, Luv.









(Actually, I'm more disappointed in her putting out two books on the same day. What is she (or Penguin) thinking?? How rood.)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I made it 34% in (on the iPad) before fatigue was too much and I had to go to sleep. That 34% was fabulous.  Note that it's now 2 PM my time and I'm just now getting up...chronic stuff is flaring up again, so that's working against me. But I'm determined to get back to this book and finish it today.

For those who've gotten through the first chapter: I was


Spoiler



howling with laughter


 through that whole first scene. I thought the same things Eve did when I went through the same place last year! NR absolutely nailed that part descriptively. Just priceless to anyone who's been there.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I stayed up too late (for me) last night to finish it. Don't wanna say too much, but it's an interesting combination of a couple of prior plots, one of which they mention as a "hey this is kinda like the such-and-such case" but one of which they don't. I found that kinda odd, since they *do* mention the other one. Then again, I might not have remembered it if I hadn't just whipped through that re-read of the whole series at the end of September/beginning of October. 



Spoiler



And Eve and Roarke don't even really have a fight until about 90% in, and it doesn't last more than a few minutes. They're growing up! LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I stayed up too late (for me) last night to finish it. Don't wanna say too much, but it's an interesting combination of a couple of prior plots, one of which they mention as a "hey this is kinda like the such-and-such case" but one of which they don't. I found that kinda odd, since they *do* mention the other one. Then again, I might not have remembered it if I hadn't just whipped through that re-read of the whole series at the end of September/beginning of October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's always the problem with reading/rereading a series back to back, and having it fresh in your mind.

I haven't gotten any further, was sicker than I expected yesterday and even went to bed early. Still feel pretty meh today, but figured I'd catch up on a couple of chores first so I can settle to reading without feeling *too* guilty.  Hopefully I can finish this today!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hope you feel better, m'dear!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm starting tonight. I figure I've been ordered to bed for the next few days (pneumonia and bronchitis, yay me! ) so I can read without guilt... 

Victoria, feel better!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

67% and suddenly WAY creeped out.  LOL--Lordy, but that woman can write!

Time for a cup of tea and a breather before we add to the victims.  Maybe a little drooling over David Gandy pics or something would help settle me down...  

Thanks for the flowers, Steph--in November, we could use some color around here!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Luvmy4brats, I'll keep my eye out for it once lending its implemented.  . Curious how it will look for the Kindle.
> 
> Yeah, I found the Bride book fluffy, and thats coming from someone that read harlequin's . I did like the Hero, not so much the heroine though. It just left me cold. Since I love her as Robb, I will try something else from her.


What is this about kindle lending? Is this happening? I have not seen this on any other thread. Course, I've only been reading three threads for weeks now, Buy Sell and Trade, Bought a leather sleeve (to die for), Want this bag and got it, and Accessories Anonymous. Ok that's four,, but that's about all I read. It's costing me a bundle. I need to get back to books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> What is this about kindle lending? Is this happening? I have not seen this on any other thread. Course, I've only been reading three threads for weeks now, Buy Sell and Trade, Bought a leather sleeve (to die for), Want this bag and got it, and Accessories Anonymous. Ok that's four,, but that's about all I read. It's costing me a bundle. I need to get back to books.


Yep, Amazon is going to allow lending. Same deal as the nook, 1 time only for 14 days. It starts later this year.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Anybody want to buy a nook?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Anybody want to buy a nook?


LOL--well, they're still good for library books, right? Haven't heard anything about that for the Kindle yet.

Finished Indulgence...YES!!! Excellent excellent excellent read. Now if we could just get these every month or so... 

Spoiler (do NOT read until you've read the book!):


Spoiler



Hubby's having fits over the bullwhip murder. Says it can't be done, Indiana Jones notwithstanding. He's contesting the dimensions of the whip involved as not authentic and arguing vehemently with all kinds of facts and figures about why it isn't possible. Remind me not to discuss this stuff with him ever again. LMAO Yes, in fact, he does have one and does study this kind of stuff, which is why I should know better than to tell him about it--he's a lot like Roarke when it comes to "antique" weapons!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> 67% and suddenly WAY creeped out. LOL--Lordy, but that woman can write!
> 
> Time for a cup of tea and a breather before we add to the victims. Maybe a little drooling over David Gandy pics or something would help settle me down...


If you were reading the Rizzoli & Isles book I just finished (second in the series), a cup of tea would NOT help you relax!

Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

see this is what happens when your dont come to kindle boards daily- I MISSED the relase of the new book    of course my kindle is at squaretrade for repair but I can still read on the iPhone  off to buy the book looks like GA and PP will be DVR'd tonight


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, I just finished the book late last night. Interesting read. I guess it's getting pretty hard to put a spin on the murders after this many...



Spoiler



Did I miss something or didn't Charles and Louise buy a house and moved into it? This book talks about Eve stopping by to see Charles and Louise at their Townhouse/Condo!

I was beginning to wonder when Eve would see herself as a target! And oh, shouldn't Bella be more than 6 months old by now! Just wondering...


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Finished the book..it just wasn't the same reading on the phone as it is on the kindle. It was a quick read.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> Finished the book..it just wasn't the same reading on the phone as it is on the kindle. It was a quick read.


I actually read this one on the iPad. I'm starting to prefer it, especially for night reading as I hate book lights. Definitely a fast read on either device though!


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Jaasy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Charles and Louise moved into a brownstone, which is New York's city's version of a townhouse/rowhouse.

Bella was born in February, and it's only August in the book, so that's 6 months... of course, it's what 8 books and 4 years for us.  Just feel sorry for Mavis, think how long her pregnancy seemed to take.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And Eve and Roarke don't even really have a fight until about 90% in, and it doesn't last more than a few minutes. They're growing up! LOL


Yeah, but


Spoiler



their fake fight at the end


 more than made up for that!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

To resurrect this thread (seemed silly to start a new one) -- just a reminder that the new In Death novella, which I don't know the name of 'cause I haven't downloaded it yet and the name doesn't show on Amazon or Fantastic Fiction or Robb/Robert's website, came out yesterday in the anthology, _The Other Side_.



4 other stories in there too, from the usual co-authors in this annual November anthology. The theme seems to be ghosts/hauntings.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I usually don't like the novellas, since I don't like the supernatural themes in them.  But this one was surprisingly good.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Steph H said:


> To resurrect this thread (seemed silly to start a new one) -- just a reminder that the new In Death novella, which I don't know the name of 'cause I haven't downloaded it yet and the name doesn't show on Amazon or Fantastic Fiction or Robb/Robert's website, came out yesterday in the anthology, _The Other Side_.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 other stories in there too, from the usual co-authors in this annual November anthology. The theme seems to be ghosts/hauntings.


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Possession In Death--read it yesterday morning.  It was wonderful.   I'm not pro-novella when they're sold in anthologies like this with a bunch of others I'll probably never read, but hey, I'll do anything for a little slice of Roarke.  LOL

Heavier paranormal than usual, but I liked it a lot.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't always like anthologies, either, but usually the other stories in these particular anthologies have been enjoyable.  And sometimes, they have a connection.  I don't remember which one it was (not Suite 606, although those had a slight connection also, and not Lost), but in one of them, Eve looks out her office window and thinks she sees some people there; she presumes she's just tired or they're awfully close in a hovering car.  But in one of the other stories, this family is...time-traveling, I think, and ends up hovering - no car - outside the window of a 'strong-looking but tired-looking woman who looks out the window', some description to that effect.  Just a split second kind of cross-over, but it was fun.


----------



## nate5811 (Dec 9, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Okay, Michael Connelly was great, but the villains didn't ring true. So I tried Jonathan Kellerman, whose villains rang true, but whose writing was clumsy. Ian Rankin is a great writer, but the constant boozing in sleazy bars really got to me after a while. Next up: Sue Grafton or Faye Kellerman? Which do you like better and why?


Try John Sandford and the Prey series or Lee Child and the Reacher Series. I was a Military Cop for awhile both these seemed pretty reasonable with characters and crimes. Hero is flawed but not creepy or unfixablely flawed.

I couldnt stand the JD Robb series either, I was like this S*[email protected] doesnt happen but I can see how people could like it.


----------

